# Astra pistol, has anyone heard of it?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I was hanging out with my Uncle today and we were looking at his gun collection. He has been a gun enthusiast for over 50 years. He even had his original Springfield 1911 government issue when he was in the Airforce. He decided to give me his Astra .22mm pistol. He cannot recall the model, but it is in excellent condition. It looks a lot like a Walther PPK. It is blued with rubber grips. He said he received it as a gift from a Spanish officer when he was serving in the forces. It is circa 1950's Spanish Police back up gun. I cannot find a similar model on the internet. Can any one give me some info? 
I can't wait to get it, maybe he'll give his Springer, too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Sig here is a link I found with some pictures of Astra pistols and info. I have heard of them for many years but I never shot one. Good luck.
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg81-e.htm


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Astra Pistols*

Prior to the Spanish civil war in 1937 there were many manufacturers in Spain. I have heard anyone who had some tools and a bench manufactured pistols ranging from good to terrible. After Franco took over there were only 3 manufacturers, Astra, Star, and Llama. I have always considered the Astra (Unceta y Compania, S A) the best. They even made the Colt Junior Pistols .25 and .22 shortfor Colt from 1958 to 1968. They made the Constable and 4000 Falcon in 22 LR. the Spanish equivelant to the Colt junior was the Model 2000 cub (1954 to 1998) Since 1908 they made many pistols and revolvers in numerous calibers from 22 short through.45acp. There may be other 22 LR models. "Looking like a PPK" would probably be a Constablewhich was first imported to the USA in 1965 (so it probably was sold in Spain a little earlier than that) and was imported until 1991.


----------

